# Ergonomic keyboards



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone else here like them? I really like the Microsoft Natural Ergo 4000 -- which is about the only ergo keyboard you really see in retail at all these days but ... the switches they use for the keys on them are cheap. I wear them out within 6 months pretty much every time.

Does anyone know of a similar keyboard (must be split, must be the "natural" type shape meaning a curve to the keys) but with real switches? There's a website I saw recently and I can't find it again that was a brand new ergo keyboard coming out this spring. It looked really interesting except for the placement for the enter key, which was in the middle of the keyboard. Aside from that it was a beautiful looking layout. It also had no number pad area (which is also desirable for me as I'd like to have my magic trackpad in that spot!).

I would love to find a GTA retailer of stuff like this. I don't mind shelling out some $$ for a good keyboard, but I'd really like to type on it before I do. If anyone knows of such a place in the GTA or if anyone knows the keyboard I was talking about above and can provide a link that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Aha .. I found the other keyboard.

 TrulyErgonomic.com  -  Home - the only Truly Ergonomic Computer Keyboard on the planet

Still looking for any suggestions for retailers in GTA that might have good ergo keyboards.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I love mine, can't live with out it and won't give it up. I have this one Natural® Ergonomic Desktop 7000
which is the same as the 4000 just wireless and comes with mouse.

What do you mean by switches for keys?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

The microsoft keyboards use a cheap approach for the actual key mechanism (rubber dome). They don't give good tactile feedback to know when the key has been pressed and they wear out quickly. As the keyboard ages you end up having to press harder and harder to get the keypress to properly detect because the rubber dome is wearing out. A lot of other cheap keyboards will use a membrane type contact for keys, which is even worse as far as tactile response goes and they also wear out quickly (probably even more quickly).

Higher end keyboards use true switch mechanisms (the good ones usually use Cherry MX switches or Alps switches) which are true mechanical switches that last about 10 times longer than the cheap rubber dome versions that MS uses. They provide proper mechanical feedback, meaning that when you "feel" the key depress it has actually properly depressed and the keystroke registers. For example the older Apple Extended and Extended II keyboards (ADB) used mechanical switches.

Keyboard technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just reading through the Truly Ergonomic link and I like it. I could be convinced to give it a try when it comes out. But I would miss the number keypad


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

I would be happy without the number keypad because it would mean I could get my trackpad closer to my keyboard. My arthritis is catching up with me and every little bit helps to be more ergonomic. I'm also very paranoid about RSI and Carpal problems because of the issues I already have with my hands.

They do look like pretty awesome keyboards .. let's hope they can actually ship them when they say they will. I placed a pre-order but I'm pretty skeptical. One thing I hate is that because they use PayPal you pay now and hope that it actually ships at some point. Most other methods of Credit Card payments they would only place a reserve on your CC and actually bill when the item physically ships. it's a bit risky but I wanted to get the order in sooner than later as the wait is already until march 2011 

If I ever get one in my hands I will post a review of it online and link it up here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

So I guess no one else here is an ergo keyboard user?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

after an ergonomic assessment the consultant advised that I get a small keyboard that would reduce distance travelled between mouse and keyboard. I guess that's an action contributing to carpal. So, I opted for a bluetooth mini Apple keyboard (no number pad) and the magic trackpad. So far so good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

That's good to know. I think the smaller keyboard is important too. My problem with that is that I just have such a hard time with flat keyboards and prolonged amounts of typing. Also I think it comes down to the fact that some people are just built different than others and what works for one doesn't work for all. My hands naturally want to rest in a position much closer to the sloped access of the ergo keyboards, other people's probably fall flatter more comfortably.

I really hope that those "Truly Ergonomic" guys can deliver on their claims (and their products!) They look very well thought out. I'm really interested to see how it feels with the rows not being in straight lines but more curved like your fingers naturally are. Even less overall movement and less distance away from your "comfort" zone (being your resting hand position). It might feel a lot more like just wiggling your fingers ... of course it might also suck  I'll find out if they can deliver at some point (projected in March).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is another ergo keyboard I just found.

Smartfish Engage keyboard automates ergonomics, is finally available -- Engadget


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> Here is another ergo keyboard I just found.
> 
> Smartfish Engage keyboard automates ergonomics, is finally available -- Engadget


Interesting, but I don't think that is my cup of tea at all ... I don't want a keyboard that moves around on me  I'm really hoping that the Truly Ergonomic one works out ... but it will probably be a couple of months at least until I get to find out!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm with you MG!

In fact, when I first starting using Macs, I was (still am really) blown away by how a company which focuses so well on the user experience, yet their keyboards suck in terms of ergonomics.

I use the exact same keyboard as you and if it died, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat. Same with my logitech trackball mouse. I know ppl hate them (I always say the trackballs are for coordinated ppl  BUT, my wrist doesn't move.

When I was in an office setting with non-ergonomic keyboard and mouse, my wrists were really starting to hurt. As soon as I made the switch, the pains went away and I've had no issues since.

The only problem I have with 4000 is that it sometimes, inexplicably, loses the Mac OS functions. I don't know if this is b/c of my KVM switch (which isn't used often) or if something changes in sys prefs, but it does annoy me. ie. the F12 (Print) key is supposed to the eject, but it's been a no go lately. Too busy to care right now, but I would like to figure it out 

So, in summary, yes, a big time user of ergonomics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

keebler27 said:


> The only problem I have with 4000 is that it sometimes, inexplicably, loses the Mac OS functions. I don't know if this is b/c of my KVM switch (which isn't used often) or if something changes in sys prefs, but it does annoy me. ie. the F12 (Print) key is supposed to the eject, but it's been a no go lately. Too busy to care right now, but I would like to figure it out


I have been having the same problems with mine as well, started about 2 driver versions ago. It used to be a problem a couple of years ago too, but they fixed it ... for a while. If you unplug and replug the USB it will work properly again. I have a lot of stuff assigned to keys on mine (custom) so when they crap out it annoys me as I don't have my "one touch" tools available anymore! If I find a better fix I'll let you know. I've tried the whole gamut with mine so far (uninstalling, reinstalling, trashing prefs, etc etc).


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mguertin said:


> I have been having the same problems with mine as well, started about 2 driver versions ago. It used to be a problem a couple of years ago too, but they fixed it ... for a while. If you unplug and replug the USB it will work properly again. I have a lot of stuff assigned to keys on mine (custom) so when they crap out it annoys me as I don't have my "one touch" tools available anymore! If I find a better fix I'll let you know. I've tried the whole gamut with mine so far (uninstalling, reinstalling, trashing prefs, etc etc).


thanks. I'll try that. is there anyway to save your settings? That would be the ultimate b/c you could just re-install them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Not that I know of. I wouldn't want to reinstall them every time the software driver failed ... the settings are all still attached, they just don't work until the keyboard is re-plugged. Most of my custom stuff are all controlled by scripts, so I just point the buttons to launch the script in question and things happen for me so it's not a big deal when I do have to reinstall, only takes a few minutes to link up all the scripts again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

For anyone interested ... Truly Ergonomic (the company I ordered the keyboard from) has missed their ship dates .. not once, but twice. They are still taking pre-orders but I'm starting to get kind of concerned. Emails to them do eventually get answered with cut and paste "We're really sorry it's taking so long" type replies. They sent out an email Mar 1 that promised they would have _prototypes_ in their hands to take pictures and videos of to post on their site by mid-march. Apparently they still don't even have the prototypes in hand, let alone the production models. They are now promising a May delivery date for orders placed now. The thing is that when they started the pre-orders (before I found them) they promised a delivery date of Feb. They've missed all dates so far.

When in inquired about a refund they pleaded with me to hang on or a bit longer, which I am doing. I'm pretty bummed that they've had my money for 4 months and they still don't even have prototypes in hand. I've found people on other forums that are complaining about this as well ... just starting to get concerned that they keyboards are going to turn out to be vapourware and that we'll all be left without the money we paid for them.

I will update this thread for anyone else interested as more happens. I'm going to give them until May. If they still can't deliver I'm going to demand an immediate refund. Happy to pre-order, but not happy to pay 100% in advance for a product that keeps missing it's ship dates. I've worked too long in the industry to know how that all goes.


----------

